# Plant suggestions?



## Tarobot (Jun 27, 2010)

im thinking of starting a 10g low tech guppy tank with probably just ecocomplete and no co2. are there any recommendations for preferably slower growth and low to mid height plants?


----------



## EDGE (Aug 24, 2010)

How much lighting are you aiming for?

bacopa species
rotala rotunifolia
anubias
java fern
moss, fissidens
saggitaria sulbulata
linderia rotundifolia
Cryptocoryne species
Echinodorus parviflorus 'Tropica'
lobelia cardinalis 'small form'

You want around 1.5" to 2" worth of substrate and really good water circulation.


----------



## curtisonrad19 (Oct 31, 2010)

Java moss if you want to mass breed the guppies =]
...wait, moss was already suggested... my bad..
Moneywort?


----------



## Kanesska (Oct 7, 2010)

Anubias var petite? My guppy babies loved these. Also, ground cover plants there are different varieties of moss you can use in a low tech tank and the babies can dart in and out of them for protection from their parents.


----------

